# article: ‘Take this job and shove it’: American workers quit at record levels



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Any ants thinking about taking the jobs that everyone is leaving?









'Take this job and shove it': American workers quit at record levels


More Americans than ever are quitting their jobs, making it even harder for companies to fill a record number of job openings.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Any ants thinking about taking the jobs that everyone is leaving?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only issue is the health insurance that an employer would offer is worth a lot of money as a benefit. Unless you are on Medicare, not sure being self employed is feasible.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This isn't going to last for long.
By years end I see layoffs, huge interest rate increases, home foreclosures.

Enjoy it while it lasts. 
Nothing good lasts forever.


.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> This isn't going to last for long.
> By years end I see layoffs, huge interest rate increases, home foreclosures.
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts.
> ...


I don't see the interest rate increases, but I see the layoffs - and it will be the layoffs that will keep the interest rates rock-bottom.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Too many variables to know for sure what this means.

How many people are just retiring? I'm assuming there are more Boomers retiring than there are Zoomers entering the job market, but I don't know.

How many people are "resigning" but are really being told to leave or be terminated.

How many are dead-wood union/government employees that are being given a "golden-handshake" (bribe) because it's cheaper to get them to quit than to keep dragging them along?

How many are people that are changing careers, and see no better time to do it than now?

And as long as there are people making more on unemployment than from a salary, these numbers about the "unemployment rate" and "open positions" are meaningless.


----------

